# Form 8938 reporting RRSP



## whistlerexpat

Are Canadian RRSP's reportable on form 8938?


----------



## DavidMcKeegan

Hello!

The answer to this is "not really" (as with most tax things the answer is never black or white). Canadian RRSPs should be reported on a Form 8891. RRSPs reported (correctly) on the 8891, only need to be referenced on Part IV of the Form 8938.

I hope this helps!!

David


----------



## whistlerexpat

Thanks very much David. I appreciate you replying.


----------



## DavidMcKeegan

Happy to help!


----------



## adsmall

*Annuitant or Beneficiary?*

Hello - this form 8891 is very confusing. I have a question that's been asked many times but I haven't been able to find an answer:
1. Am I an Annuitant or Beneficiary - I contributed in 2013 to my RRSP for the first time. If I check Annuitant I am only supposed to fill out sections 6 and 7. So I skip section 5 where I made the election under the tax treaty. So that seems wrong. 
2. But if I check Beneficiary, I get to make the one-time,election in section 5 so that is good but then I have to complete section 10 where undistributed earnings flow up to my 1040 meaning that I pay taxes on undistributed earnings. I thought the purpose of making the election in section 5 was precisely to NOT have to pay tax on undistributed earnings. 

The right thing seems to be to fill out all the sections (and make the election) and leave section 10 blank. 

Any insight would be much appreciated!


----------

